# Do you think you could play in the WNBA?



## jayk009

Let's say you had 1 year of training...and they magically allowed you to play in the league..do you think you could make it?


----------



## Dornado

In my 20's, yes.


----------



## ATLien

Yes


----------



## wallypwd

jayk009 said:


> Let's say you had 1 year of training...and they magically allowed you to play in the league..do you think you could make it?


you know I have watched wnba games just recently--caliber is good---I also used to go see Canadian university womens basketball and found the talent amazing---YOU KNOW PUT EFFO:handshake:RT INTO YOUR GAME AND MAYBE YOU 'LL MAKE THE WNBA IF THAT'S YOUR CHOICE


----------



## hobojoe

No


----------



## Drizzy

Yes.


----------



## Ballscientist

I was about in the WNBA level.

If I were 6'6" and had Michael Jordan's athleticism, I would be top 20 player in the nba. It is really unfortunate.

My info:

field goal over 70%
free throw over 90%
fairly good defender
pretty good passer and court vision
average 16 points 7 rebounds 4 assists per game

just need Michael Jordan's athleticism and height.


----------



## jayk009

If you said yes...what are your basketball backgrounds to make you think you would be good enough?


----------



## BlakeJesus

I do not think anybody on this forum who didn't play college ball could hang with any of these WNBA pros.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

If you are 6'4"+, reasonably athletic, and an experienced basketball player I could buy that there would be a physical advantage that could get a lot of guys onto a bench as a rebounder/hustle player.

Anybody 5'10" or shorter who isn't a legitimately good basketball player is blowing smoke though. If you think you could play in the WNBA start by seeing if you can average 20 a game in your local rec league.


----------



## HB

The answer is no. Those are athletes at the top of their profession. I couldn't even play in the YMCA


----------



## jayk009

when I was in high school I played with a girl that was considered the best player on the team and I as a below average player had no problem keeping up with her. In a vacuum for individual skills she was good...stand still jump shooting or free throws they could hit alot of shots but in a game setting 
she couldn't keep up with the speed even in just a rec setting. I bet she got an athletic scholarship to play basketball as well...but she just wasn't that good.

Also I looked up some wnba players just to see what kinda players..some of these players in the wnba are like 6"2, 180 lbs as a pf/c. Physically anyone above 6ft imo could keep up in the wnba. Skill wise is another story but that's why I say 1 year of training.

In my opinion...an average to above average high school player with a good basketball IQ would be able to make it in the WNBA.


----------



## GNG

jayk009 said:


> when I was in high school I played with a girl that was considered the best player on the team and I as a below average player had no problem keeping up with her. In a vacuum for individual skills she was good...stand still jump shooting or free throws they could hit alot of shots but in a game setting
> she couldn't keep up with the speed even in just a rec setting. I bet she got an athletic scholarship to play basketball as well...but she just wasn't that good.
> 
> Also I looked up some wnba players just to see what kinda players..some of these players in the wnba are like 6"2, 180 lbs as a pf/c. *Physically anyone above 6ft imo could keep up in the wnba. Skill wise is another story but that's why I say 1 year of training.*
> 
> In my opinion...an average to above average high school player with a good basketball IQ would be able to make it in the WNBA.


lol


----------



## jayk009

IMO the skill level of the WNBA is not as high as other women's sports. Marion Jones was drafted in the 3rd round of the WNBA draft as a 28 year old and then made it to the WNBA as a 35 year old as a retired sprinter. This is not someone who kept playing in lower level leagues and gradually improved her skills and made it to the WNBA, this is someone that barely played basketball and was a sprinter who was probably just a better athlete that was able to make it to the league. There is no other professional league in the world IMO where this is possible. 

I bet if you scouted players from Women's volleyball and trained them they would be in the WNBA within 1-2 years if not right away. Actually, I'm usually blown away at how athletic volleyball players are and then I watch the WNBA I'm like wtf?


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Mrs. Thang said:


> If you are 6'4"+, reasonably athletic, and an experienced basketball player I could buy that there would be a physical advantage that could get a lot of guys onto a bench as a rebounder/hustle player.
> 
> Anybody 5'10" or shorter who isn't a legitimately good basketball player is blowing smoke though. *If you think you could play in the WNBA start by seeing if you can average 20 a game in your local rec league.*


I was able to do this. What's the next step?


----------



## GNG

XxIrvingxX said:


> I was able to do this. What's the next step?


Cut your dick off.


----------



## jayk009

How to join the WNBA in 2 easy steps!

step 1. score 20 points in a rec league game
step 2. cut your dick off

It's just that easy,

Join the WNBA today!


----------



## Kreutz35

Step 1: Score 20 points in rec league
Step 2: Cut off dick
Step 3: ????
Step 4: Profit


----------



## Ballscientist

What does "cut off dick" mean? to become a woman?

I don't score average 20, but I feel I am better than most of the wnba players.


----------



## jayk009

Ballscientist said:


> What does "cut off dick" mean? to become a woman?
> 
> I don't score average 20, but I feel I am better than most of the wnba players.


it means snippy snippy the pee pee


----------



## ChrisWoj

Here's a better question - in terms of player caliber...

Lets say we took a typical WNBA team, maybe a middling playoff team. What level of men's basketball player is the equivalent? Low level D1 mens college team? Decent D2 mens college team? I honestly have no clue. I haven't watched an entire WNBA game in my life.


----------



## jayk009

I would say a medium level high school seniors team in a good basketball area would be able to beat a WNBA team no problem


----------



## Marcus13

Me? No.

But I think as long as you are able to dunk a basketball then you'd be able to get onto a roster


----------



## ChrisWoj

jayk009 said:


> I would say a medium level high school seniors team in a good basketball area would be able to beat a WNBA team no problem


Medium level high school seniors in a good basketball area would have no problem. Interesting. I haven't even watched the league, but knowing the athletic level and dedication of world class female athletes... is this statement as ludicrous as it looks at face value?


----------



## jayk009

Just did a quick youtube search...Here is a full game. Please judge for yourself.

Notice Brittney Griner who some people claimed could keep up in the NBA.....Yeah right... 

If you watch it...I mean they're not bad..It's just that they would probably have alot of trouble getting off quality shots vs. a mens team..It's just a difference physically..and if you watch their defense...it's almost like they are scared of contact...they seem to shy away...maybe there are some foul rules I'm not aware of which discourages fouling..

I just think that the physical difference between even a men's high school team would be too much to overcome.

advantages of the WNBA team would be....spacing, ball movement, better coaching which would make the game not embarrassing..but they would get absolutely killed on the boards..and it would greatly limit their chances on offense...


----------



## Mrs. Thang

It depends on what your conception of an 'average' high school team is, which is probably heavily skewed by where you live. Taking the country as a whole, the average team probably plays an overweight 6'3" kid at center and a WNBA team would have no problem over matching "size" with skill. If you live near a large urban center, your idea of an average team may include multiple kids who will play at some level in college.

The average WNBA player is only around 6'0" and there are very few players over 6'4". So yeah, at some point there is a critical mass of size at which WNBA teams would have a real problem competing against inside. That exists on some high school teams but I would say those teams are significantly above 'average'.

Keep in mind the reason the WNBA had actually gotten shorter as time has gone on is for a lot of the same reasons the NBA has gotten smaller: there are a lot of really good guards that have no problem out working low skill level bigs.


----------



## jayk009

^^ it's why I specify a team in a "good basketball area"


----------



## hobojoe

Marcus13 said:


> Me? No.
> 
> But I think as long as you are able to dunk a basketball then you'd be able to get onto a roster


I can dunk and I absolutely could not play in the WNBA. I'm a good athlete and in good shape, but I have barely picked up a basketball in the last decade and was never that good to begin with. One year of training isn't going to change that.


----------



## jayk009

hobojoe said:


> I can dunk and I absolutely could not play in the WNBA. I'm a good athlete and in good shape, but I have barely picked up a basketball in the last decade and was never that good to begin with. One year of training isn't going to change that.


Can you average 20 points in a rec league? 

If yes, then there is just one more step you need to make it to the WNBA.


----------



## hobojoe

jayk009 said:


> Can you average 20 points in a rec league?
> 
> If yes, then there is just one more step you need to make it to the WNBA.


No I could not.


----------



## Baller4eva

I am a girl and a Junior in high school. I consider myself a key contributor to my teams success, but the women that play in the WNBA would wipe the court up with me. I am no where near that level of play.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Baller4eva said:


> I am a girl and a Junior in high school. I consider myself a key contributor to my teams success, but the women that play in the WNBA would wipe the court up with me. I am no where near that level of play.


11 dimes per night, sounds like a key contributor.


As for most of the posts here... many of these guys wouldn't do as well as they think. If only because these women have years of basketball game-situation experience on you. In a 5-on-5 setting in the WNBA most of these guys would wind up spinning because these women play night in and night out, and play smart enough ball. A year of practice would need to include sleepless night after sleepless night of game action to be capable on the court in a professional 5-on-5. 

This statement obviously not applying to anyone here who has played college ball and is physically there, or guys who are regular rec/cash players who have built an experience base as basketball players.


----------



## Baller4eva

ChrisWoj said:


> 11 dimes per night, sounds like a key contributor.
> 
> 
> As for most of the posts here... many of these guys wouldn't do as well as they think. If only because these women have years of basketball game-situation experience on you. In a 5-on-5 setting in the WNBA most of these guys would wind up spinning because these women play night in and night out, and play smart enough ball. A year of practice would need to include sleepless night after sleepless night of game action to be capable on the court in a professional 5-on-5.
> 
> This statement obviously not applying to anyone here who has played college ball and is physically there, or guys who are regular rec/cash players who have built an experience base as basketball players.


I have played in two games(well the first one I was a freshman and sat on the bench almost the entire game), but those games were State Championship games in an arena that held thousands of people. It was so different then just playing in the high school gyms even foul shots were much harder to concentrate on. I give all types of props to these College Men and Women and also the Pros who do this game in and game out like it is no pressure at all because it is a lot of pressure with thousands of fans cheering and booing you all night. If I do end up playing b-ball in college that is one thing I am really going to have to work on in my game.


----------



## jayk009

oh cool


----------



## Baller4eva

jayk009 said:


> oh cool


Yeah I consider it to be pretty cool that I even get to play high school basketball. If I am lucky enough to play in college that would be even cooler.


----------



## Basel

Good luck. :cheers:


----------



## Baller4eva

Basel said:


> Good luck. :cheers:


Thanks


----------

